# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cutting Linea

## TheHammer

I've got to clad a 250m2 residential house. Heaps of doors and windows. Many cuts of short pieces. What's the best way to cut Scyon Linea weatherboard 150(180 width) exposure. Its 16mm thick.

----------


## OBBob

The cement sheet saw blades with four teeth work really well with minimal dust. Just that in a circular saw and a big speed square to run the saw against.

----------


## pharmaboy2

We did Stria at our place and used a festool track saw, short 400mm track, fibre cement diamond  blade, attached to festool vacuum - nil dust.  Dust extraction is worth it

----------


## OBBob

> ... Dust extraction is worth it

  Oh yes... I have my lovely RZ mask, which I reviewed elsewhere.

----------


## NZC

But a cheap small slide drop saw and put a fibre cement blade in it. Then hook a vacuum up to it. 
You can use a circular saw but if your using soakers you have to put a bevel cut on the end. Easier just to swing the drop saw to me.

----------


## TheHammer

My plan was to get a Ozito slider from the Green guy. Run a 255 Hardie blade. I've got a good Makita hepa vac. The best part of the chop sa is setting up a fence with a stop. Measure once and cut 10 exactly the same length. At $185 and a 3 year warranty its well worth it to destroy the saw.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Read some reviews on blades hammer, most cheap blades won’t last even a day, you need the diamond type, and one or 2 might just get you through the job. Plan ahead as well, you might have to order a blade via international mail 
edit, completely forgot, power shears are the other option, seem popular in the US where they do a lot of FC cladding

----------


## TheHammer

I'm from the States resident of SA. I own a power shear. It will not cut 16mm weatherboard. I just bought a 255(10")  Hitachi Hardie 6 tooth diamond blade from Amazon. I hadn't seen a weatherboard that thick until I moved here. The Hitachi 7 1/4" seem to last forever.

----------

